

Dogfight 2 - Feedback request - reitzensteinm
http://www.rocksolidarcade.com/games/dogfight2

======
reitzensteinm
Hi Everyone,

We just released our sequel to Dogfight (previous discussion at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=95578>), and we'd love to know what
everyone thinks! I'd especially like to know whether people think that it's a
solid step up from Dogfight 1.

We've put as much effort into polishing as we did into Robokill, but obviously
the scope is much smaller. It will be interesting to see how this does!

